# Netgear WNA1100 (N150 Wireless USB Adapter)

## hamilito

I know there is no real suppor for it but I read in a few posts that there are a few drivers that work with some netgear cards so I'm wondering if there is any that would work with mine - Netgear WNA1100 (N150 Wireless USB Adapter).

By the way I'm doing a fresh install of gentoo on an old pc I have and thats what I want to use on it so if these is a driver that will work, is it possible to get it working for the installation.

I loaded a few atheros drivers from the installation media (install minimal x86 04 26 2011) but didn't recognize the stick. Is there any there that will work for it?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
lspci -n #pls post output

lspci -vv #pls post output for the adapter
```

----------

## hamilito

it doesn't appear it's not recognizing it I guess

----------

## hamilito

lspci isn't showing any entry for any network controller other than the ethernet controller of the mobo also all USB listed aren't showing anything connected to them.

I think it is not being recognized by the PC

----------

## DONAHUE

I really really must learn to read.

You were perfectly clear about the adapter being usb.

I gather you have usbutils installed and the adapter does not show up in lsusb output?

if so the either the adapter or the usb port appears to be dead.

----------

## hamilito

I think usbutils doesn't come in the minimal install media. I guess I'll have to install the system and after that usbutils to try it out.

I don't think it is the USB port though I tried connecting it to a different USB port and nothing and the stick is brand new so it must be firmware cause I know netgear don't support Linux.

I completely forgot to check support for Linux when shopping. I just saw it and picked it up cause my router is the same brand so...

----------

## DONAHUE

Still not reading well. Current  system rescue cd or an ubuntu livecd  can be used instead of the minimal install.

If sysresccd: Select a kernel of the same bitness as your intended install at the sysresccd opening menu. When booted to the xfce4 GUI, find the network manager icon in the lower right corner of the desktop and connect. 

If Ubuntu: Download and make an ubuntu cd of the same bitness as your intended install. When booted in ubuntu run 

```
sudo su --

mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

 in terminal. 

For either: 

Then use the gentoo handbook in a browser next to a terminal for installing; copy and paste.

----------

## gentooP4

Hello Donahue / hamilito,

I thought I'd jump on this thread as I have just purchased the same piece of equipment (my BT Home hub has been installed down the hallway out of reach of my Ethernet cable!)

I have managed to get it working fairly painlessly in my Linux Mint install (been working my way up to Gentoo  :Razz: ) using the ath9k_htc-installer_1.0.3.deb and htc_7010.fw & htc_9271.fw firmware files.

I am hoping the deb installer only patches the kernel and so a similar route might be applied to Gentoo?

A search on the net suggests I need to make these changes to the Kernel

```
CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m
```

This is where I'm struggling! I use "/" to search but I still can't find them when going to where I think they should be! I guess I need to enable something else to make them visible?

Many thanks for any assistance!

----------

## DONAHUE

I don't have atheros, my search for ath9k gives: *Quote:*   

> ATH9K 
> 
> Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && ATH_COMMON [=n] && MAC80211 [=m]
> 
> ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL [=n]
> ...

 so I have some =[n]. You should not. You probably have MAC80211 [=n]. Edit menuconfig to: *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless            
> ...

 Which should expose: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> [*] Network device support  --->
> 
> [*]   Wireless LAN  --->
> ...

 Not sure whether you need or want these.

----------

## gentooP4

Thanks DONAHUE, will see how I get on.

----------

## gentooP4

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lspci -n #pls post output
> 
> ...

 

I'm having no luck. Any chance you can put me in the right direction DONAHUE? 

```
sudo zgrep ATH9K /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m                                                                               

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m                                                                           

CONFIG_ATH9K=m                                                                                  

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC_DEBUGFS is not set
```

```
sudo lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 1002:5a33 (rev 01)

00:02.0 0604: 1002:5a34

00:11.0 0101: 1002:437a (rev 80)

00:12.0 0101: 1002:4379 (rev 80)

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4374 (rev 80)

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4375 (rev 80)

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4373 (rev 80)

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4372 (rev 82)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:4376 (rev 80)

00:14.2 0403: 1002:437b (rev 01)

00:14.3 0601: 1002:4377 (rev 80)

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4371 (rev 80)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:00c1 (rev a2)

02:05.0 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)

02:06.0 0c00: 1106:3044 (rev 80)
```

```
sudo lspci -vv

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64

        Region 0: Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Region 1: Memory at fdfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 3: Memory at <ignored> (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

                Status: RQ=16 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 4 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fcffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ExtTag+ RBE- FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a33

        Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

        Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CEMsk:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [140 v1] Virtual Channel

                Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

                Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

                Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

                Status: InProgress-

                VC0:    Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

                        Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

                        Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

                        Status: NegoPending- InProgress-

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 4 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

        Region 0: I/O ports at ff00 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at fe00 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at fd00 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at fc00 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at fb00 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at fdffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 40000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 4 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: I/O ports at fa00 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at f900 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at f800 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at f700 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at f600 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at fdffd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 40080000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 4 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at fdffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 4 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at fdffb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 4 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at fdffa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

                Bridge: PM- B3+

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 82)

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Region 0: I/O ports at 0400 [size=16]

        Region 1: Memory at fdff9000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 82 [Master PriP])

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        Region 4: I/O ports at f400 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 4 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at fdff0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop+ ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.1 [GeForce 6800] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0245

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 3: Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fc000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [78] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <16us

                        ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

                Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

                Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

                Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

                Status: InProgress-

                VC0:    Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

                        Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

                        Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

                        Status: NegoPending- InProgress-

        Capabilities: [128 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e017

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64 (8000ns min, 16000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 9

        Region 0: I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at fddff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Kernel driver in use: 8139too

        Kernel modules: 8139too

02:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64 (8000ns max), Cache Line Size: 4 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at fddfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at df00 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
```

Many thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

your wifi is usb?

if so and if you have internet connection (from chroot if necessary): 

```
emerge usbutils wgetpaste

lsusb -vv | wgetpaste
```

post url returned

----------

## gentooP4

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/473264/

Thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

Try: *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support ---> 
> 
> -*- Wireless ---> 
> 
> --- Wireless 
> ...

 

help for <M> Atheros HTC based wireless cards support should look like:

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol: ATH9K_HTC[=m]
> 
> Type  :tristate
> 
> Prompt: Atheros HTC based wireless cards support                               
> ...

 

----------

## gentooP4

Thanks Donahue. I need to spend more time on this. Am using a 5 meter cable for now as I can't get it working in Arch Linux either.

Even in windows with the drivers off the cd it's sometimes still hit and miss.

----------

## gentooP4

Having another crack at this tonight and still no joy.

iwconfig is still saying no wireless extensions found and the dongle isn't lighting up like it should.

Are there any config files or anything else I might need to update?

Many thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

does

```
 ifconfig -a
```

 show wifi interface?

does 

```
ifconfig
```

 show wifi interface?

does 

```
ls /lib/firmware
```

 show  htc_7010.fw & htc_9271.fw firmware files? available at http://linuxwireless.org/download/htc_fw/1.3/ or better yet get them by

```
 emerge linux-firmware
```

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc/devices?highlight=%28htc%29 does list your equipment as supported.

what does 

```
modprobe ath9k_htc

dmesg | tail

```

 show?

----------

## gentooP4

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> does
> 
> ```
>  ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

 

no, just ethernet

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> does 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig
> ```
> ...

 

no, just ethernet

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> does 
> 
> ```
> ls /lib/firmware
> ```
> ...

 

yes, they're there. removed them and installed via emerge to be sure

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> what does 
> 
> ```
> modprobe ath9k_htc
> 
> ...

 

modprobe ath9k_htc returns, FATAL module not found. I guess my problem?!

```
hayden@sidcup /usr/src $ dmesg | tail

[   52.046443] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   53.390474] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   53.396329] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   53.403394] EXT4-fs (sdb3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   53.414896] EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   53.418247] EXT4-fs (sdb5): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   53.421589] EXT4-fs (sdb7): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   97.139968] firefox-bin used greatest stack depth: 4024 bytes left

[ 2778.458033] plugin-containe used greatest stack depth: 3896 bytes left

[ 2778.773502] firefox-bin used greatest stack depth: 3528 bytes left
```

Many thanks!

----------

## DONAHUE

```
lsmod | wgetpaste
```

 and post the url

may be a bad dongle. has it worked with anything? ubuntu livecd might be a good test.

----------

## gentooP4

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | wgetpaste
> ```
> ...

 

I'll try and get this done tonight. The dongle is working fine with Linux Mint so a bit baffling.

Might be time to get the drill out and run some ethernet through the stair case  :Laughing: 

----------

## gentooP4

Here's the lsmod DONAHUE,

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498108/

Many thanks!

----------

## DONAHUE

everything except ifconfig says it works

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe ath9k_htc returns, FATAL module not found

  does not fit with the lsmod result. modprobe for an already installed module should just return with no printed output.

reboot and as soon as up 

```
dmesg | wgetpaste
```

 and post url

when convenient boot mint and compare dmesg

time for the drill or blow $20 on a not netgear not atheros not broadcom dongle. I'd send you my broadcom chip netgear packaged dongle ... but ... it has no linux driver ... not even one that doesn't work ...

----------

## Gusar

Just a wild guess... Are you using a separate /boot partition?

----------

## gentooP4

Thanks DONAHUE, will do that tonight (at work now)

Gusar, yes I am.

----------

## Gusar

 *gentooP4 wrote:*   

> Gusar, yes I am.

 

But of course you are. Which makes it very, very obvious what the issue is.

----------

## Loko123

I´ve got the same problem on my fresh ~amd64 install...  :Sad: 

The strange thing is, that the USB Adapter is working like a charm on SystemRescueCd-x86-2.3.1. As SystemRescueCd is also Gentoo based, I am sure that it is also working with the default Gentoo build. I think we forgot an USB driver module.

Loko123

----------

## Loko123

I compiled every USB driver in my kernel (* prefix) - But it is still not working...

The stick is going to be initialized before mounting the root fs. After that, the system don't recognize the stick anymore.  :Sad: 

----------

## Gusar

ath9k_htc devices require firmware. So install linux-firmware. Also, compile the driver as a module.

----------

## Loko123

Thanks Gusar! Now it works like a charm!  :Smile: 

----------

## gentooP4

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *gentooP4 wrote:*   Gusar, yes I am. 
> 
> But of course you are. Which makes it very, very obvious what the issue is.

 

Well please enlighten me then

----------

## gentooP4

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> everything except ifconfig says it works
> 
>  *Quote:*   modprobe ath9k_htc returns, FATAL module not found  does not fit with the lsmod result. modprobe for an already installed module should just return with no printed output.
> 
> reboot and as soon as up 
> ...

 

Please see below DONAHUE, thanks for you continued assistance!

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/500089/

----------

## DONAHUE

@ Loko123  could you

```
 dmesg | wgetpaste

lsmod | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

and post url's so gentooP4 could compare? 

@ P4 the dmesg looks good also but ..

----------

## Loko123

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> @ Loko123  could you
> 
> ```
>  dmesg | wgetpaste
> 
> ...

 

Sorry... :$ I forgot to mention, that it is also necessary to compile some modules. I'll attach it as code.  :Smile: 

```

[*] Networking support --->

  -*- Wireless

    <*> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

    [*] enable powersave by default

    [*] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

    [*] Wireless extensions sysfs files

    <M> Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

    <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

    [*] Minstrel

    [*]   Minstrel 802.11n support

Device Drivers --->

    Generic Driver Options --->

    [*] Prevent firmware from being built

    -*- Userspace firmware loading support

    [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

  [*] Network device support --->

    [*] Wireless LAN --->

      <M> Atheros Wireless Cards --->

      <M> Atheros HTC based wireless cards support

```

After that I have emerged linux-firmware, made a reboot and suddenly the stick has worked like a charm.  :Smile: 

Loko123

----------

## DONAHUE

@ Loko123

```
emerge wgetpaste

dmesg | wgetpaste 

lsmod | wgetpaste 

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

and post the url's still might be helpful

@gusar  *Quote:*   

> But of course you are. Which makes it very, very obvious what the issue is.

 Not that obvious. What is the issue you see?

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Minstrel 
> 
> [*]   Minstrel 802.11n support

 could be the magic bullet

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

 should not matter unless you told the kernel to build in some ath9k firmware in the line   *Quote:*   

> ( )   External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

 

which would expose the line *Quote:*   

>  (firmware) Firmware blobs root directory (NEW)

 

----------

## gentooP4

Still no luck with this. I don't appear to have this option

```
[*] Minstrel 802.11n support
```

it's more like 

```
-*- Minstrel
```

----------

## DONAHUE

-*- Minstrel means other choices have automatically enabled it.

----------

## gentooP4

Getting closer! (I think?) 

I think I'm getting the wpa_supplicant application to recognise my USB dongle, these are the instructions I followed ....

 *Linux Sea wrote:*   

> Using wpa_supplicant for WPA Encrypted Networks
> 
> The wpa_supplicant tool is a software component which controls the wireless connection between
> 
> your system and an access point. A major advantage of wpa_supplicant over the previously described
> ...

 

The light is now flashing intermittently but the application doesn't manage to connect.

It did find other wireless networks (neighbours) which I thought was a good sign!

Also during boot I get a message along the lines of "wlan0 found but not active" or words to that effect.

Many thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

that should mean that running ifconfig -a and ifconfig shows wlan0, major progress if so.

if you have USE="qt4" in /etc/make.conf or net-wireless/wpa_supplicant qt4 in /etc/portage/package.use and  you 

```
emerge wpa_supplicant
```

you will have a GUI interface, wpa_gui, to manage network connections with.

hide passphrase but post results of

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

ls /etc/init.d/net*

rc-update show

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 
```

----------

## gentooP4

Hello DONAHUE,

Please see below outputs:

```
hayden@sidcup ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

```
hayden@sidcup ~ $ ls /etc/init.d/net*

/etc/init.d/net.eth0  /etc/init.d/net.wlan0  /etc/init.d/network

/etc/init.d/net.lo    /etc/init.d/netmount
```

```
hayden@sidcup ~ $ sudo rc-update show

            alsasound | boot                                          

             bootmisc | boot                                          

          consolefont | boot                                          

           consolekit |      default                                  

                 dbus |      default                                  

                devfs |                                        sysinit

        device-mapper | boot                                          

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                          

             hostname | boot                                          

              hwclock | boot                                          

              keymaps | boot                                          

            killprocs |                        shutdown               

                local |      default nonetwork                        

           localmount | boot                                          

              modules | boot                                          

             mount-ro |                        shutdown               

                 mtab | boot                                          

             net.eth0 |      default                                  

               net.lo | boot                                          

            net.wlan0 |      default                                  

             netmount |      default                                  

               procfs | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

            savecache |                        shutdown               

                 swap | boot                                          

               sysctl | boot                                          

            syslog-ng |      default                                  

         termencoding | boot                                          

                 udev |                                        sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                                  

              urandom | boot                                          

           vixie-cron |      default                                  

                  xdm |      default 
```

No quite in the same directory, does this matter?

```
hayden@sidcup ~ $ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

ssid="BThub3-4RGK"

proto=WPA2

psk="my password goes here"

}

#network={

#ssid="CompanyGuests"

#psk="myCompanyKey"

#}

#network={

#ssid="hobby"

#key_mgmt=NONE

#}
```

Many thanks!

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> Not quite in the same directory, does this matter? 

  It is the wrong place.

```
mv /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

edit to add  *Quote:*   

> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1

 after ctrl_interface_group=wheel

then 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

my current network entry fabricated by wpa_gui is: *Quote:*   

> network={
> 
>         ssid="myssid"
> 
>         psk="my psk"
> ...

 You might try matching it or using wpa_gui if your performance is still problematic.

Were you able to tell what finally caused the driver to start driving your interface?

----------

## gentooP4

It's working!!  :Cool:   :Cool: 

Thanks a million for your assistance again DONAHUE!  :Cool: 

And no, I didn't quite figure out the kernel config exactly. It was mostly trial and error around the settings you suggested until a reboot eventually lighted up the stick.

Very happy!

----------

## DONAHUE

god speed

----------

## rg.viza

+1 to this thread. It helped me get my driver working. From there it was easy  :Smile: 

----------

